# need help on getting a stuck motor unstuck



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

my friends dad has a problem he has a IH that has a stuck motor and he want it freed they pord diesiel in it but they can't pull start it because it is a hyd drive and can't get any thing on the pully what can they do with out taking it out ???? can a hyd drive be pull started ?? thanks


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

James
Do mean they poured diesel into the cylinders in an attempt to loosen the pistons/rings, or do you mean they filled the gas tank?
The usual way of freeing up an engine is to remove the spark plugs and pour some kerosene into the cylinders. A good penetrating oil like pb blaster would work also. Let it sit for a few days and try to turn the engine by hand. Can you get a breaker bar and socket on a crankshaft or flywheel nut and try to turn the engine? Just go easy you don't want to break any thing. If it doesn't move, let it soak some more. If it does move, soak it some more and turn it by hand as often as possible before you try to start it. When you get it freed up, pour some motor oil in the cylinders and turn it over a few more times to coat the rings and cylinder walls before trying to start it. When everything is moving nicely and you have clean fresh oil and spark plugs, crank it and check for spark. Then add gas and see if the carb looks OK.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

tell them to put on a block heater and plug it in for a while get the antifreeze warm it helps the deisel work past the rings


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sixchow's methods sound good to me. Gotta be patient and resist mega brute force, easy does it.:thumbsup:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yes six they poured diesel into the cylinders to free it up


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

I read somewhere that a diesel/turpentine mixture will work really well.


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*turpentine*

You have to be careful when buying terpentine. The stuff sold in most places these days is terpatine.Im told its a synthetic replacement for the real thing and wont do the job.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

How are things coming along Jbetts? Making any progress in freeing up the engine?


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I ounce had an old antique single cylinder marine inboard engine that I used a grease gun in the spark plug hole. Lots of power with that setup but that is a last resort. If a 4 cycle the valves must be closed. Mine was a two stroke headless engine.
Rodster


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

they have not don't any thing with it they helping me with mine but l told them about ther things you guys told me


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *they have not don't any thing with it they helping me with mine but l told them about ther things you guys told me *


I may need some translation help with this James. Did you mean they have not done anything with it. They are helping me with mine, but I told them about the things you guys told me?


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

> You have to be careful when buying terpentine. The stuff sold in most places these days is terpatine.Im told its a synthetic replacement for the real thing and wont do the job.


 Is everything like that ANYMORE? Where have all the good chemicals gone?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carm _
> *Is everything like that ANYMORE? Where have all the good chemicals gone? *


Your and my liver:dazed:


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

It may be possible by removing the starter allowing you to bar the engine over with the flywheel teeth.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I make my own release solution. One part red ATF to 3 parts acetone in a spritz bottle. very inexpensive and works as well as PBlaster.


----------

